# 64 Tempest custom interior seat cover search



## rohrt (May 21, 2013)

My First post here.

I have been looking at my options for recovering my factory bench seat. I would really like to keep my 64 tempest original, however seat covers are not made for the tempest custom. They do make the base model tempest seat covers and I could used 66 or 67 seat covers, but like I said the two tone covers for the custom are not reproduced.

I called PUI and spoke with Denise in sales. She was very helpfull. After going over different options, I asked if they had any plans to make the Tempest Custom interior seat covers. She said they would love to make them and add them to their custom line but the problem is they need an original set to go by. Who ever could provide them as a pattern may get to test out the first set.

It would be my guess that the color wouldn't matter they would just need the pattern dimensions. Even if it wasn't me I would be happy if someone could get the ball rolling. 

So anyone have old set of two tone custom covers I could purchas? 

SMS is still the only other option. That would be at a cost of around $2K once materials were aquired and sewn. I put in call to Original Auto Interiors Inc.|Leading supplier for N.O.S. factory original seat upholstery, cloth and vinyl yardage, headliners and vinyl top yardage. They sell the orginal material but unlike SMS the seat inserts would not be dialectricly pleated and no embosing.


----------



## rohrt (May 21, 2013)

Bringing this one back to the top.

After almost a year and working with PY member War eagle, PUI has produced the first Tempest Custom seat covers. They were sent to War eagle this week but unfortunately their was a communication issue and he got the wrong color. Anyone need a blue front seat cover to trial fit????

Many thank to War eagle for donating his covers to PUI for this cause.


Now the last thing we/I need is an original back seat cover for the Tempest Custom convertible. I would be willing to buy it if someone has one or if they are willing to donate to PUI you would receive the first proto type made for free. The only down side is once you donate your seat cover to PUI you don't get it back.

Any color or condition would be fine, just needs to be an original 64 Custom Convertible back seat cover.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

let me look in the shed...think i kept mine around...sorry thought it was 66-67


----------



## rohrt (May 21, 2013)

Any leads would be appreciated.


----------

